# Beekeeping Acronyms



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

AHB - Africanized Honey Bees
AFB - American FoulBrood
EFB - European FoulBrood
hive = colony
nuc - Nucleus (a miniature colony)


You might look at the title of the post and see that Acronym is incorrectly spelled. I don't usually worry about spelling, but if someone searches for this thread in the future.....


DarJones


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

NWC is New World Carnolian - a gentle race of honeybees
Carni's - Carnolian's

Those are just a few that came to the top of my head.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Here another great source.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesglossary.htm


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

* Should have read the whole question first.

Michael's link covers most of them. That's a great list.


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you everybody.
This is going to make my reading a whole lot easier.

I hope everybody had a great day.
Mine was fantastic.

Tai


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*welcome Tai*

Hey Tai, Just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I'm from across the state in Western MA. We try to get out that way to go to Hampton Beach at least once a year when the weather's a little warmer than it is now , berkshire


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.
I try to get out your way a few times a year on my motorcycle to ride some of those nice twisty roads.

Tai


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Jeffzhear said:


> NWC is New World Carnolian - a gentle race of honeybees
> Carni's - Carnolian's
> 
> Those are just a few that came to the top of my head.


 It's actually spelled: Carniolan. It seems there are a few persons misspelling this word lately.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Here are a couple more.

SHB = Small Hive Beetle
SBB= Screen Bottom Board


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Here's two more,

Michael = Michael Bush in Green something Kansas. (That's how I make enemies and keep things exciting.) Okay he's in Greenwood, Nebraska.

Mr. Bush = ditto

His web page at http://www.bushfarms.com is very well put together for sharing his info and he knows his stuff. I emailed questions to him and he answered. He also sells queens and stuff. Anyone new should spend about 80 hours on his web site.

Hawk


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hi New Guy.*

START COLLECTING AND READING BOOKS ON BEES. START OFF WITH THE ABC & XYZ OF BEEKEEPING, THE HIVE & THE HONEYBEE and STARTING RIGHT WITH BEES.
IF YOU LIVED CLOSER I WOULD PUT YOU IN A BEE YARD SO THAT YOU CAN GET SOME HANDS ON EXPERIENCE. THE TERMS WILL BECOME YOU AFTER A WHILE.
CONTINUE POSTING AND READING THE POST. DO NOT BECOME DISCOURAGED.
PLEASE REMEMBER THAT WE HAVE A LOT OF EDUCATION TO TRANSFER TO YOU. 
REGARDS,
ERNIE
LUCAS APIARIES


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey Ernie -

IT'S MUCH EASIER ON THE EYES TO USE lower case when writing. Save CAPS for emphasizing a particular word when needed. 

Regards,
Barry


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

One that apears on the forum all the time is....

MB/ Michael Bush


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ipm*

Took me a couple of Google searches to figure this one out...

IPM = Integrated Pest Management.

Might I suggest that this forum have it's own list (something similar to MB's list) at the top of this forum? Maybe MB would give permission to copy his list to get started. Then, when someone posts a new acronym, the forum's moderator can add it to the list.

I think this would be much more helpful and efficient when searching for a particular acronym (versus browsing the entire forum hoping to find your acronym and/or going to MB's site only to find the acronym isn't listed).

Just a thought.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

WWMD = "What would Michael do?"


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael Bush in Green something Kansas. (That's how I make enemies and keep things exciting.) Okay he's in Greenwood, Nebraska.

Where you at the organics meeting in Tuscon?


----------



## beemanlee (Dec 10, 2005)

*Berry, our eyes are not as good as yours*

Berry,
When you get to be 60 something in years, the eyes don't see the small stuff and it's out of focus when you read it. I know a lot of older men with this problem and they like the all caps, even bigger ones too. Give us a break on that one, PLEASE!
Lee....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>When you get to be 60 something in years, the eyes don't see the small stuff

If you're using IE or Firefox, go to View and Text Size. You can enlarge it to your heart's content.


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Beekeeping Glossary*

I've put together a pretty good collection of Beekeeping terminology on our MSBA Website. You might check it out. It's interesting to see people doing searches from all over the world and they come onto our website. I think some beekeepers find it interesting just to look it over. http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Bee_Glossary.shtml

You can leave me a note/message on our Guest page. 

Check it out. 
Larry


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

beemanlee said:


> Berry,
> When you get to be 60 something in years, the eyes don't see the small stuff


Are you calling Ernie, old?!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Red Heads*

Another way of describing Cordovan queens.
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## tedstruk (Jul 18, 2008)

PDQ- pretty darn quick
acronym used when verocious bees attack....
ie. "The bees attacked and I got out of there PDQ"


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Why can't we search 3 letter words and abbreviations?*

Would allowing 3-character searches require additional bandwidth or something$

It seems so odd that we can not do a search for things such as: CCD, AHB, AFB, EFB, NWC, SHB, SBB etc. etc.

Or, how about being able to do a search including words such as "nuc" or perhaps "bee".

I would guess that I'm not the only member who would be willing to give up a few "Smilies" for some more practical features such as three character searches and photos in postings.

As a member who has made a donation to "Beesource" I think it would be nice to have these features.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree. I don't know how many times I've been frustrated when looking for CCD, AHB, AFB, SHB, etc. A search on three letters would save SO much time. It would REALLY be nice if it would only index them if they are all caps. That would eliminate the "who", "and", "the" etc.


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

USCBeeMan said:


> I have a huge Word document that I have been compiling for months from different websites. Here is a sample of some of the information. I would be glad to have a moderator take a copy and post it somehow.


That is an awsome piece of work.
Thank you


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

3 letter searches produce so many hits it becomes useless as a tool. Searching for "bee" would be like searching for "boo" on the web. You're all talking about searches for abbreviations. Search out the words and you'll get plenty of hits. "american foul brood" returned 53 threads. "american foulbrood" returned 170.

Combine the 3 letter abbreviations with other key words you are looking for and get more hits.

3 letter searching though a database isn't going to do much more than put a nice hefty load on the server and still not produce what you think you're going to get for all the work.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

You know, umm, maybe I'd better not go there....oh, what the heck. Officially, an acronym is defined as the first letter of each word in a phrase, when put together, make up a pronounceable word, such as ACORN. Three letters which only abbreviate something don't qualify as acronyms. There...I said it. :lookout:


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah me too confused often.
I've coined this one I think?
does it work for ya.
ObH = Observation Hive
Mark
-----------------------
_"Real men don't use shot glasses or spell check"_


----------

